# Muddyfox RBS100 Mens Cycling Shoes



## RhysEvans7 (4 Nov 2014)

I am a beginner to cycling and just bought these shoes as they look and and cheap, jusy wondering how do i go about getting them ready and what do i have to do before clipping them onto my peddals.

Would they fit on spin bikes too.

Thanks


----------



## Turbo Rider (4 Nov 2014)

You need to buy some cleats - looks like you have 3 holes so Shimano will fit, but it might depend which pedals you have. If you have SPD then you should be fine - would highly recomend the yellow set of cleats as they offer more float, which means your feet can drift a bit instead of staying firm and rigid, snapping out involutarily. You'll also need an allen key to fit the bolts on. Once done, practice clippingin an out before you try rolling around, else you might hear a slap, a bang and a rattle...when you hit the deck 

Enjoyyyyyyy


----------



## RhysEvans7 (4 Nov 2014)

i am a beginner, i am a little confused, could you explain what i need to do and and check?

i need to do thinngs before i can ride,

i know the pedals on the bike are in a triangle sort of shape with nails or whatever they are.


----------



## Turbo Rider (4 Nov 2014)

Ah, ok. Do you know if they are road bike or mountain bike pedals?


----------



## RhysEvans7 (4 Nov 2014)

i dont really know, but there spin bikes at a gym! road i suppose!

just want to know how to get them ready to go and ride


----------



## adscrim (4 Nov 2014)

They're unlikely to work for spinning - most spin bikes use dual sided pedals, cage on one side and spd-type on the other. The spd side will require a two bolt cleat and the shoes don't appear to have 2 bolt fittings. They have the 3 bolt fitting as found on SPD-SL/Look/Time etc road pedals. Note that SPD and SPD-SL are not the same thing. SPD-SL specifically relates to road pedals manufactured by Shimano where as SPD, although originally related to Shimano pedals (Shimano Pedalling Dynamics) has become a term for almost any clipless pedal, but more likely a clipless pedal using a two bolt cleat.

Were the pedals on the bike when you bought it and did you buy it new? If so, they may well be a triangular shaped platform pedal and not intended for clipping in. Do they have a name on them or anything that looks like a spring mechanism?


----------



## arch684 (4 Nov 2014)

RhysEvans7 said:


> i am a beginner, i am a little confused, could you explain what i need to do and and check?
> 
> i need to do thinngs before i can ride,
> 
> i know the pedals on the bike are in a triangle sort of shape with nails or whatever they are.


I think you need to have a look at some video's on youtube.they will help you


----------



## RhysEvans7 (4 Nov 2014)

are these shoes not suitable, if i get a photo of the pedals will you be able to help me?


----------



## Turbo Rider (4 Nov 2014)

Does sounds as though you have the wrong shoe / pedal combination, so yeah, go for it


----------



## vickster (5 Nov 2014)

Photos of the pedals. Otherwise, why not go to your local bike shop for advise and to buy the cleats and pedals needed

Reading this may help too

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/clipless-pedals-faq.74358/

Ask at the gym about the spin bikes, also take photos for here


----------

